# Εγκαταστάσεις > Internet / Δίκτυα / VOIP Τηλεφωνία >  >  VODAFONE παροχος

## kos56

Καλησπέρα
Έχω το σταθερό στην WIND και σκέφτομαι να πάω  στην VODAFONE 
Ποια είναι η γνώμη σας για την VODAFONE ?? Σαν παροχο σαν INTERNET ?
Έχει προβλήματα ?? η  όσοι έχετε VODAFONE είσαστε ευχαριστημένοι ??? .
Ο λόγος της αλλαγής που σκέφτομαι είναι οικονομικός. Η προσφορά VODAFONE
είναι 6 ευρω το μήνα λιγότερα τον μήνα.
Θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας εάν είναι κάποιος ευχαριστημένος .Γιατί για κάποιες άλλες έχουν ακουστεί διαφορα.

Ευχαριστω

----------


## Panoss

> .
> Ο λόγος της αλλαγής που σκέφτομαι είναι οικονομικός. Η προσφορά VODAFONE
> είναι 6 ευρω το μήνα λιγότερα τον μήνα.



Πόσο δηλαδή βγαίνει το μήνα (τελική τιμή με ΦΠΑ και όλα μέσα) σταθερή + ίντερνετ στη Vodaphone?

----------


## kos56

20.84 vodafone
27 wind

----------


## Panoss

Πάντως μια φίλη της μάνας μου που έχει Vodaphone, σταθερή, δηλώνει ευχαριστημένη.
Τι περιλαμβάνει το πακέτο της Vodaphone;
Πρέπει να έχεις κινητό στη Vodaphone;

----------


## nick1974

> Καλησπέρα
> Έχω το σταθερό στην WIND και σκέφτομαι να πάω  στην VODAFONE




 :hahahha:  πολυ καλο, αλλα τοσο εγωιστης εισαι και ηθελες να το κανεις αυτονομο θεμα?
Αυτα τα γραφουμε στο "λιγο γελιο"  :Tongue2: 


Τωρα σοβαρα, σε απειλει καποιος και θες να το κανεις αυτο?

btw αν ειναι για κινητο ΚΡΑΤΑ ΤΗ WIND (αντε και καμια cosmote αλλα μεχρι εκει)
Αν ειναι για σταθερο, ΟΤΕ και παλι ΟΤΕ. οι υπολοιποι δωσαν εξετασεις και δεν περασαν (ειδικα η vodafone ειναι για τα πανηγυρια, δεν εκανα προσωπικα βεβαια ποτε αυτο το λαθος αλλα το κανε συγγενικο μου προσωπο, και μετα τραβηξε τα πανδυνα να ξαναγυρισει ΟΤΕ).

----------


## Panoss

> Αν ειναι για σταθερο, ΟΤΕ και παλι ΟΤΕ. οι υπολοιποι δωσαν εξετασεις και δεν περασαν



Το εξηγείς λίγο;

----------


## nick1974

> Το εξηγείς λίγο;



αν παιζεις online games δε χρειαζεται καμια εξηγηση,
Αν δεν παιζεις, απλα δες τι λενε οι gamers (κυριως των first person shooters που η σωστες γραμμες ειναι ζωτικης σημασιας).
Οι μη gamers δυστυχως εχουν συνηθισει τα προβληματα να τα θεωρουν ως κατι φυσιολογικο αλλα δεν ειναι.

Αυτα οσον αφορα το τεχνικο κομματι. Να μιλησω λιγο και για εξυπηρετηση? Μονο αν δεις την εξυπηρετηση του ΟΤΕ σε ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ θα καταλαβεις ποσο για σφαλιαρες αεριτζηδες ειναι οι υπολοιποι παροχοι (βεβαια μια ζωη εχουν πιπιλα τη δικαιολογια οτι φταιει ο ΟΤΕ που τους δινει γραμμες, και δεν αποκλειεται να ειναι ετσι,  αλλα τι νοιαζει αυτο τον πελατη που πληρωνει? )

----------


## kos56

Καλησπερα
Καλό μου παιδί ,Δεν είμαι καθόλου εγωιστής .
Δεν ξερω τι ειναι το αυτονομο θεμα ...... Ειχα βεβαια την απορία γιατι
δεν εμφανίζετε στην αρχικη σελιδα.
Εαν θελεις ομως γραψε μου πως μπορω να το διορθώσω και να μην κανω το ιδιο λαθος.Και αν ξερεις να μου πης κατι για το θεμα που ρωταω !!!Εαν δεν ξερεις και εχεις την καλοσυνη πες μου τοτε πως μπορώ να γραψω χωρις να ειναι Αυτονομο θεμα
Ευχαριστω

----------


## kos56

Η ερωτηση μου ειναι VODAFONE  η WIND  για σταθερο - ιντερνετ .με την VODAFONE  6 ΕΥΡΩ φθηνότερη τον μηνα

Ευχαριστω

----------


## nick1974

> Καλησπερα
> Καλό μου παιδί ,Δεν είμαι καθόλου εγωιστής .
> Δεν ξερω τι ειναι το αυτονομο θεμα ...... Ειχα βεβαια την απορία γιατι
> δεν εμφανίζετε στην αρχικη σελιδα.
> Εαν θελεις ομως γραψε μου πως μπορω να το διορθώσω και να μην κανω το ιδιο λαθος.Και αν ξερεις να μου πης κατι για το θεμα που ρωταω !!!Εαν δεν ξερεις και εχεις την καλοσυνη πες μου τοτε πως μπορώ να γραψω χωρις να ειναι Αυτονομο θεμα
> Ευχαριστω



Καλε πλακα εκανα (οτι πρεπει να παει στα ανεκδοτα). Ποιος αλλαζει οτιδηποτε για να παει οικειοθελως σε vodafone? 

Η απαντηση ειναι WIND για κινητο και ΟΤΕ για σταθερο.
vodafone  για κανενα λογο.
Τωρα αν σε νοιαζει μονο το οικονομικο και οχι οι χαλια γραμμες και η χαλια εξυπηρετηση, τουλαχιστο μεινε wind.

----------


## Panoss

Απ' ότι έχω καταλάβει γενικώς από εμπειρίες άλλων αλά και όσα διαβάζω στο ίντερνετ, VODAFONE και WIND είναι πάνω κάτω τα ίδια.
Οπότε πας στη φτηνότερη, Vodafone δηλαδή.
Αν θες ποιότητα πας ΟΤΕ.
(κι αν συνδυάσεις την απάντησή μου με του Νίκου από πάνω, μένεις εκεί που είσαι  :Lol: )

----------


## nick1974

> Οπότε πας στη φτηνότερη, Vodafone δηλαδή.



για να πας πας, μετα πως φευγεις ειναι το θεμα  :Lol:

----------


## kos56

Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντήσεις.

τωρα πως μπορω να γραψω και να μην ειναι αυτονομο θεμα οπως ειπες για
να φαίνεται στην αρχικη σελιδα για να το βλεπουν ολοι ??

----------


## nick1974

> Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντήσεις.
> 
> τωρα πως μπορω να γραψω και να μην ειναι αυτονομο θεμα οπως ειπες για
> να φαίνεται στην αρχικη σελιδα για να το βλεπουν ολοι ??



δε διαβασες την απαντηση  :Tongue2: 
ξαναδες να καταλαβεις τι ειπα. Πλακα εκανα οτι θες και καλα να ανεβασεις ανεκδοτο σε δικο σου θεμα κι οχι στα ανεκδοτα   :Biggrin:  (το να βαλεις vodafone)

----------


## antonis_p

Είμαι στην vodafone (HOL) πολλά χρόνια και είμαι ευχαριστημένος.
ΔΕΝ παίζω παιχνίδια.
Συμβαίνει όταν αλλάζεις εταιρία να προκύπτουν κάποια θέματα τα οποία στην συνέχεια διορθώνονται.

Λόγω και των κινητών αλλά και των ηλεκτρονικών λογαριασμών έχω κάτι εκπτώσεις
και πληρώνω όσα εσύ αλλά με 2 γραμμές (210 και 213) και 2 ώρες παραπάνω προς κινητά από όσο δίνουν συνήθως.

Αυτή την εποχή προωθούνε τις vdsl αλλά θέλουν σχεδόν 30€.

Επίσης νομίζω πως η καλύτερη προσφορά αυτή την εποχή είναι της forthnet με απεριόριστα ΚΙΝΗΤΑ. Σημαντικό νομίζω.

----------


## moutoulos

> VODAFONE και WIND είναι πάνω κάτω τα ίδια.
> Οπότε πας στη φτηνότερη, Vodafone δηλαδή.
> Αν θες ποιότητα πας ΟΤΕ.




Αυτή είναι μια πιο σωστή λογική απάντηση. Απο την στιγμή που Vodaf/Wind είναι ίδιες ... 
πας στην φθηνότερη. Αρκεί βέβαια να σε εξυπηρετεί το πρόγραμμα. Όλα αυτά αν ζητάς
τον φθηνότερο.

Αν όμως (ανα)ζητάς τον καλύτερο, πας με κλειστά μάτια είτε σου αρέσει είτε όχι, σε
(Cosm)ΟΤΕ. Η ποιότητα του σε εξυπηρέτησης/επίλυσης προβλήματος είναι πολύ μπροστά.

Έχω τρείς "σταθερές γραμμές" στο όνομά μου (2xVodafone, 1x cosmOTE), οπότε  μπορώ
να έχω άμεσο συγκρίσιμο αποτέλεσμα ...

Βέβαια η ποιότητα του ΟΤΕ είναι λίγο ακριβότερη ...

----------


## nick1974

> Βέβαια η ποιότητα του ΟΤΕ είναι λίγο ακριβότερη ...




Γρηγορη θα διαφωνισω με τη διατυπωση γιατι ειναι σα να λεμε οτι το Ροκφορ ειναι ακριβοτερο απο τα αγνωστης ταυτοτητας blue cheese η οτι μια LG τηλεοραση ειναι ακριβοτερη απο μια οτι να ναι Κινεζικη η οτι ενα Fluke ειναι ακριβοτερο απο ενα πολυμετρο των 5 ευρω απ το παζαρι...
Ακριβοτερο θα χαρακτηριζα κατι που κοστιζει παραπανω απο καποιο αλλο ΙΔΙΟ πραγμα, η τεσπα που τα χαρακτηριστικα τους να αλληλοκαλυπτονται / αλληλοσυμπληρωνονται.
Οταν ομως πας να συγκρινεις κατι καλυτερο με κατι χειροτερο δε μπορεις να πεις οτι το καλυτερο ειναι ακριβοτερο γιατι ...ε οπως και να το κανουμε αυτο ισχυει τις περισσοτερες φορες και στα καλυτερα προιοντα και στις καλυτερες υπηρεσιες.
Απο κει και περα στην Ελλαδα (ναι εδω στεκει να το πω γιατι εχουμε αμεση συγκριση) οι επικοινωνιες γενικα ειναι ΠΟΛΥ ΑΚΡΙΒΕΣ (ειδικα στα mobile data μας ποιανουν κανονικα τον κ... Αυτο το μηνα ετυχε και καταναλωσα 3.5Gb στην Ελληνικη wind και σε σχεση με καρτες αλλων χωρων που εχω πληρωσα σχεδον τα τετραπλασια), χωρια που και τα δικτυα τους δε τα λες και το οτι καλυτερο (πριν κανα μηνα σε διαδρομη καπου 250-300 χιλιομετρων μεσα στη Σαχαρα δεν εχασα ουτε λεπτο 4G κι εδω μεσα στον Πειραια -στο κεντρο οχι στα στενα- το σημα παει μια 4G μια LTS και μια 3G).

----------


## moutoulos

Νίκο έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Επαναδιατυπώνουμε λοιπόν (μακρηγορώντας).

Λόγω των ποιοτικών υπηρεσιών που προσφέρει ο ΟΤΕ, πχ μικρότεροι χρόνοι αναμονής & επίλυσης προβλημάτων, 
αποτελεί σίγουρα μια πιο ολοκληρωμένη πρόταση. Απο την άλλη βέβαια αυτό πληρώνεται extra σαν παροχή ...

Σε αντίστοιχα προβλήματα που είχα και με τους δύο παρόχους, η μεν Vodafone έκανε σχεδόν δυο μήνες να μου λύσει
και να μου αποκαταστήσει το "πρόβλημα", η μεν CosmOTE για το ίδιο ακριβώς θέμα ... μόλις 7-8 μέρες.

Καλή η Vodafone δεν λεω ... αλλά όταν δουλεύουν όλα σωστά. Αν κάτι πάει στραβά και τους χρειαστείς, θα πρέπει
να χρειαστείς και εσύ ... υπομονή. Βέβαια όλα είναι σχετικά, και οι περιπτώσεις έχουν να κάνουν με την ιδιομορφία
της κάθε "βλάβης" του κάθε πελάτη.

----------


## kos56

Καλημέρα
Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας . Η γραμμή είναι οικιακή και η χρήση Ιντερνετ 
είναι απλό σερφαρισμα και κάπου κάπου κανένα κατέβασμα χωρίς πολλές πολλές απαιτήσεις .
Όμως Εξακολουθώ να έχω την απορία γιατί αυτό το θέμα που άνοιξα δεν εμφανίζεται
στην Αρχική σελίδα. Μήπως κάποιος μπορεί να μου το εξηγήσει ?
Αγαπητέ Moutoulos  μήπως εσύ σαν διαχειριστής  μπορείς ?  

Ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## antonis_p

Όταν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με τις εταιρίες σταθερής και κινητής τηλεφωνίας
που δεν λύνεται με το πρώτο τηλεφώνημα,
καλό είναι να γίνεται ΟΛΗ η επικοινωνία με email
και να βάζετε στην κοινοποίηση την ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## moutoulos

> Όμως Εξακολουθώ να έχω την απορία γιατί αυτό το θέμα που άνοιξα δεν εμφανίζεται
> στην Αρχική σελίδα. Μήπως κάποιος μπορεί να μου το εξηγήσει ?
> Αγαπητέ Moutoulos  μήπως εσύ σαν διαχειριστής  μπορείς ?  
> 
> Ευχαριστω πολυ



Θα προσπαθήσω  :Biggrin: .

Εύλογη η απορίας σου, αλλά υποθέτω μιας και η υποκατηγορία "Internet / Δίκτυα / VOIP Τηλεφωνία"
είναι σχετικά καινούργια, θα ξέχασε ο admin να την τσεκάρει να εμφανίζονται τα πόστ στην "Αρχική".

Μου φαίνεται και εμένα περίεργο που δεν εμφανίζεται. Θα προωθηθεί στον admin ...

Δεν είμαι εγώ ο admin (διαχειριστής), ένας moderator (συντονιστής) είμαι ... με χρυσή καρδιά !!!.
 :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## kos56

Καλησπέρα
ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## kioan

Σχετικά με την Vodafone:

Πριν μερικά χρόνια όταν η Vodafone εγκατέστησε νέες VDSL καμπίνες στην περιοχή, μετέφερα μια γραμμή από Forthnet (η οποία ως τότε εξυπηρετούνταν από το παλιό αστικό κέντρο του ΟΤΕ) στην Vodafone. Η σύνδεσή μου ήταν VDSL 50 και ως εξοπλισμό μου έδωσαν ένα H267A (αναφέρω τον εξοπλισμό γιατί όπως θα δείτε στη συνέχεια έχει σημασία)
Από την πρώτη στιγμή όλα έπαιξαν τέλεια, τόσο η τηλεφωνία (αν και VoIP) όσο και οι ταχύτητες στο δίκτυο.


Έχοντας αυτήν την τόσο καλή εμπειρία για τα τελευταία χρόνια, όταν χρειάστηκε να μετατρέψω μια άλλη γραμμή σε άλλη περιοχή (με νέες καμπίνες Cosmote εκεί), επέλεξα και πάλι την Vodafone μιας και με συνέφερε. Αυτή τη φορά ο εξοπλισμός που μου έδωσαν ήταν το H300S.
Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν τραγικό!  :Thumbdown:  Από την πρώτη στιγμή είχα προβλήματα με την τηλεφωνία (συνήθως δεν λειτουργούσαν καθόλου οι εξερχόμενες κλήσεις, αλλά πολλές φορές χάνονταν και οι εισερχόμενες). Το πρόβλημα δεν το αντιμετώπιζα μόνο εγώ, καθώς αν ψάξεις όλοι όσοι ήταν νέοι πελάτες της και παρέλαβαν αυτόν τον εξοπλισμό, αντιμετώπιζαν διαρκώς προβλήματα.

Ύστερα από απανωτά παράπονα και αναγγελίες βλαβών, καυγάδες με το customer support (που προσπαθούσε να ρίξει το φταίξιμο στην καλωδίωση του κτιρίου και στην τηλεφωνική μου συσκευή), επιτόπιους ελέγχους τεχνικών κλπ, παραδέχτηκαν ακόμα και οι ίδιοι πως όλα αυτά που περιέγραφα τα γνώριζαν ήδη καθώς ήταν known bugs στο firmware του H300S. 
Είχαν αρχίσει να δίνουν σε όλες τις νέες συνδέσεις την συγκεκριμένη συσκευή, η οποία όμως ήταν ελαττωματική. Έβγαζαν debugging versions και τις περνούσαν στους πελάτες τους προσπαθώντας να λύσουν τα προβλήματα για το σκουπίδι εξοπλισμό που έδιναν. Παράλληλα όμως, επειδή η τηλεφωνία είναι VoIP δεν σου επιτρέπουν να συνδέσεις δικό σου εξοπλισμό για να μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις την υπηρεσία.

Αυτό συνεχιζόταν επί περίπου δύο μήνες, κατά τους οποίους έχοντας εγκαταστήσει ένα δικό μου network monitoring εργαλείο, κάθε φορά που εμφανιζόταν διακοπή στην υπηρεσία δήλωνα βλάβη και απαιτούσα χρηματική αποζημίωση για όσο αυτή διαρκούσε. Στο τέλος αναγκάστηκαν να μου βρουν ένα H267A router. Από τότε όλα τα προβλήματα εξαφανίστηκαν.


Συμπέρασμα: Δεν θα την πρότεινα. Μείνε μακριά από Vodafone γιατί δεν σέβονται τους πελάτες τους. 
Αν δεν έχεις τις γνώσεις να τους αντικρούσεις τις χαζομάρες δικαιολογίες που εφευρίσκουν, δεν θα βγάλεις άκρη. Μια εταιρεία που εις γνώσιν της δίνει ένα ελαττωματικό εξοπλισμό στους πελάτες της και προσπαθεί να δικαιολογήσει τα προβλήματα που ήδη γνωρίζει με χαζές δικαιολογίες προσπαθώντας να τους κοροϊδέψει, δεν είναι για να την παίρνει κανείς στα σοβαρά.

----------


## moutoulos

> Μείνε μακριά από Vodafone γιατί δεν σέβονται τους πελάτες τους. 
> Αν δεν έχεις τις γνώσεις να τους αντικρούσεις τις χαζομάρες δικαιολογίες που εφευρίσκουν, δεν θα βγάλεις άκρη.



 Κάτι τέτοιο εννοούσα και εγώ ... αλλά το έγραψα διαφορετικά.





> Καλή η Vodafone δεν λεω ... αλλά όταν δουλεύουν όλα σωστά. Αν κάτι πάει στραβά και τους χρειαστείς, θα πρέπει
> να χρειαστείς και εσύ ... υπομονή. Βέβαια όλα είναι σχετικά, και οι περιπτώσεις έχουν να κάνουν με την ιδιομορφία
> της κάθε "βλάβης" του κάθε πελάτη.

----------


## nick1974

> Καλημέρα
> Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας . Η γραμμή είναι οικιακή και η χρήση Ιντερνετ 
> είναι απλό σερφαρισμα και κάπου κάπου κανένα κατέβασμα χωρίς πολλές πολλές απαιτήσεις .



Κωστα κι η πεθερα μου ιδια light χρηση κανει και για να φυγει απ τη vodafone εφτασε μεχρι σε ΚΕΠ και καταγγελιες. 
Μην εμπιστευεσαι τους διαφημιστες και τους σπαμμερς.

----------


## vasilllis

Νικο τι εννοεις εφτασε μεχρι τα ΚΕΠ?
Παντως για ολες τις εταιριες ολοι εχουν να πουν κακα σχολια.Εμενα μου την δινει η αερας γιατι ειναι γυφτοι,προσπαθουν να σε χρεωσουν κλησεις που δεν ιφισταται,καλουν 1 παρα κατι μηνα μετα την ληξη συμβολαιου για ανανεωση προτου ερθει ο λογαριασμος χωρις την υποτιθεμενη  εκπτωση ωστε να με χρεωσουν 2 μηνες(βεβαια ειχαν την καλη διαθεση,να παρω τηλ την εξυπηρετηση να τους παρακαλεσω να μην με χρεωσουν τις συνδρομες ανευ εκπτωσης.

----------


## antonis_p

Η πιο πάνω εταιρία άλλαξε μονομερώς χρεώσεις συμβολαίου που είχα, επειδή "είχε συνεχίσει εκ παραδρομής" ενώ είχε καταργήσει το πρόγραμμα!
Και ένα πρωί αποφάσισε να με χρεώσει για πράγματα που πριν με χρέωνε διαφορετικά, χωρίς να μπει στον κόπο να με ενημερώσει.
Βέβαια τόσο η wind, η forthnet, η cyte κλπ, όσο και ο cosmΟΤΕ έχουν αλλάξει κατά καιρούς ιδιοκτησιακό καθεστώς ενώ η vodafone είναι αυτή που ήταν ανέκαθεν. Αυτό ίσως επηρεάζει και τις συμπεριφορές τους.

----------


## nick1974

> Νικο τι εννοεις εφτασε μεχρι τα ΚΕΠ?




επρεπε να πεσουν καταγγελιες και απειλες και η επεμβαση απο το ΚΕΠ με νομους κτλ απλα για να αποδεσμευτει απο μια κολοεταιρια που ετσι κι αλλιως δεν ηταν ευχαριστημενη και ηταν δηλωμενο οτι θα αποδεσμευοταν.
Χωρις αυτη την αντιμετωπιση της λεγαν οτι για να φυγει και να γυρισει ΟΤΕ πρεπει να τους δωσει καποιο ποσο... νομιζω 600 η 800 ευρω, συν οτι ενω ειχε κανει την αιτηση τη γραφανε και την ειχαν μπαλακι ενα διμηνο μεσα στο οποιο της ειπαν οτι απο μονοι τους χωρις καν να τη ρωτησουν της ανανεωσαν το συμβολαιο.
Γελοιοτητες που καμια αλλη εταιρια στον πλανητη δε θα μπορουσε ουτε καν να σκεφτει να κανει



Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Panoss

> Η πιο πάνω εταιρία άλλαξε μονομερώς χρεώσεις συμβολαίου που είχα, επειδή "είχε συνεχίσει εκ παραδρομής" ενώ είχε καταργήσει το πρόγραμμα!



Η Vodafon;

----------


## antonis_p

> Η Vodafon;



Η wind. Δεν συνεργάστηκα ξανά μαζί της.

Η vodafone μία φορά με χρέωσε παραπάνω στο τέλος του συμβολαίου χωρίς να με ενημερώσει πως λήγει. Έκτοτε πριν λήξει με καλούν και μου ανακοινώνουν την νέα "προσφορά". Είναι αλήθεια πως κανείς τους δεν μου δίνει καλύτερη προσφορά από της vodafone.

Δεν έχω παράπονο όλα αυτά τα χρόνια. Και router μου άλλαξαν όταν χρειάστηκε, και δεν έπαιρναν τα παλιά (έχω γεμίσει από fritz box) και με την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών συνεννοούμαι. Έχω και εγώ το νου μου να μην λήξει.

Και με την cosmote σε άλλο σπίτι είμαι ευχαριστημένος αν και οι ταχύτητες *σε όλη την περιοχή* είναι χαμηλές. Και εκεί δεν παίζει άλλη εταιρία. Βέβαια επειδή δίνω πολλά λεφτά, όταν η περιοχή εξυπηρετηθεί και από άλλες εταιρίες προφανώς θα πάω αλλού.

Vodafone:
2 γραμμές (210 & 213)
6 ώρες κινητά
σχεδόν διπλάσια ταχύτητα από την cosmote
20,5€

cosmote
1 γραμμή
90 λεπτά κινητά
25€

----------


## antonis_p

> cosmote
> 1 γραμμή
> 90 λεπτά κινητά
> 25€



*26.50€* μαζί με τον φόρο του 2016, τελική τιμή.

----------

